# what kind?



## ssss (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## ssss (Sep 5, 2007)

*idk*

idk how to get my other puctures on here so jsut go to the gallery and tell ehat kind of dog ace is.


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Is Ace the White headed pup? If so looks like an APBT or APBT mix


----------



## ssss (Sep 5, 2007)

i knew he was apbt ddint know what kind


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

ssss said:


> i knew he was apbt ddint know what kind


There is only one kind of APBT. Maybe you are referring to Bloodlines???? Unless you have papers from either UKC or ADBA and from a reputable breeder you will never know what bloodline he is or if he is actually a purebred either. You can not just look at pictures and tell. All you can tell from picts is color, and structure to see if he has the traits of the breed overall

Good luck with the lil cutie


----------

